# Mosquito Walleyes??



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

Going on spring break next week and was planning on hitting Mosquito Lake for some eyes. Anybody doing anything there?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when theres no talk the fish are on fire .


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Yup second that bountyhunter


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

everyone is playing it close to the chest but I wouldn't say its on fire yet....


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

The majority of big females are done and the big numbers of males are from goose island south to dam.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Walleye 3 said:


> The majority of big females are done and the big numbers of males are from goose island south to dam.


which island is Goose Island? South end out of the State Park?


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

The island in the middle on the east side.


----------



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Just hope the weather cooperates! Thanks again!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i did pretty good tonight casting an F11 along the rocks.


----------



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm takin stinkyfingersjr 3 out there tomorrow morning hope we do good I'll make a post


----------



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

Good luck! Looks like the weather is going to be fairly good


----------



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

stinkyfingersjr said:


> I'm takin stinkyfingersjr 3 out there tomorrow morning hope we do good I'll make a post


Well we went out and first thing off the rip got 2 fish a 20 incher and a 18.5 , then 4 hours later nothing else couldn't get anything to go, trolling reef runner ripshads and 600s


----------



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

stinkyfingersjr said:


> Well we went out and first thing off the rip got 2 fish a 20 incher and a 18.5 , then 4 hours later nothing else couldn't get anything to go, trolling reef runner ripshads and 600s


2 nice fish. What time where you out?


----------



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

Ed Pollock said:


> 2 nice fish. What time where you out?


We went out at 7 south end


----------



## kmv480etec (May 20, 2014)

How about the ramps, any in?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

kmv480etec said:


> How about the ramps, any in?


State park on 305 at the south end has their docks in.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I talked to the lady in the State Park office and she said the causeway launch docks should going in in a couple weeks. She also said they're looking at fixing the ramp that they blocked off last year.


----------



## kmv480etec (May 20, 2014)

Good to know, how about where to find the fish. Year after year I came here just to wet the lines. 
Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

the fish are in the water ,where? nobody really knows but a lot of the fish hang out in the weeds , put in at the causeway look west and go quarter mile south. thats my best spot on the lake


----------



## kmv480etec (May 20, 2014)

Thanks

I was there today, on the bridge, near the dam, trolling, jigging minnows, pulling plugs. Not even a nibble.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ed Pollock said:


> Going on spring break next week and was planning on hitting Mosquito Lake for some eyes. Anybody doing anything there?


As quiet as it is kept...the bite is excellent!!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

lake was loaded today EVERYONE was trolling for eyes I was shocked I got one on a jig and minnow in 15 min although it was my only


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

What bridge are u talking about near the dam


----------



## kmv480etec (May 20, 2014)

The one on the sunken road bed on the south side


----------

